# Crickets for leopard gecko - where to keep them?



## CalumM97 (Nov 25, 2012)

After Christmas I'm getting a leopard gecko. I'm looking forward to getting it, I've wanted one for so long!

Only problem I (well, my mum) has is the live food and where to keep them.
She's not too keen on the idea of mealworms or crickets being kept in the house.

We could easily keep crickets and mealworms in the garage, but would it be too cold in there, even in a polystyrene box? 
Where do you store your crickets or mealworms? Any ideas would be welcomed


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi :welcome: Congratulations on getting a Leopard Gecko! They are great pets and people underestimate them as pets. I have kept my mealworms crickets and locust in my garage, the mealworms do well in there. If it's too cold you can always stick on a heat mat if possible or keep them away from a door or a window to stop a draft, they can become lethargic meaning no energy or movement but that's just them going into a sort of hibernation if you will. Just remember if you want to make them last longer place them in a fridge (if possible) and only take out the ones you need. That way they will last at least a month, this stops them from turning into aliens known as the pupae when they crystallize


----------



## CalumM97 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, I know they make amazing pets! 

So if I were to get one of those Kricket Keepers and just put that in the garage with a heat mat, they'd survive in there?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

I know how you feel I've always wanted a Leo as well :mf_dribble:

I'm going to pick my baby on Tuesday, unfortunately leopard geckos do live mainly on live food. So you have picked the wrong lizard for a person with a mum who hates bugs :devil:.
I was never keen on the idea there are bugs around my house, but unfortunately being a reptile keeper it's one of the perks haha!
We keep ours in a cricket keeper.. The best way to put them in the keeper is in the bath.. As careful as you are one or 2 will escape it just happens, or they escape out the viv when they aren't ate etc, if they do escape they don't live long, I found some moving furniture (they won't breed or anything and you won't be over run!) . Crickets do however smell a tiny bit.. So as long as there cared for and there fruit (un ate) is moved before it moulds ( we use plastic feeding tweezers). That should lower the smell a little. Wax/mealworms are in my option better.. They aren't the sort of bugs that jump.. (Unless the wax worms turn into moths obviously) then you could have all manners of problems!!

I've heard people keep Leo's on just meal worms, but I don't know weather you can do that.. You'd have to ask a Leo keeper on here. 
All I could say would be to maybe consider a crested gecko? They can just eat powered food.. But saying that I'd rather you have a gecko you have always wanted (also its nice and good for cresties of they eat a bit of live food too).So stick to a Leo and find out weather there is a alternate bug. 

Sorry if I haven't been much help. But best of luck xo


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Elmlee said:


> I've heard people keep Leo's on just meal worms, but I don't know weather you can do that.. You'd have to ask a Leo keeper on here.
> All I could say would be to maybe consider a crested gecko? They can just eat powered food.. But saying that I'd rather you have a gecko you have always wanted (also its nice and good for cresties of they eat a bit of live food too).So stick to a Leo and find out weather there is a alternate bug.


You could keep a leo on mealworms as a stable diet but mealworms don't have very high nutrients as a cricket or a locust. Yes you can keep them in a CK and a heatmat underneath if it's too cold


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

The problem with cricket keepers is humidity and they are not an ideal storage i found.

Best way to store any bug si have found and if you mum is prepared to part with them is a RUB (plastic box with high sides bought for £5 from wilkensons) and a pair of tights.

All you do is cut a large hole in the lid(not taking the edges off) and put it inside the tights. As crickets cant climb the only chance they have to escape is when you are getting them out for feeding and if your careful it doesn't happen. 

Mealworms are even easier to keep as you can keep the ungut loaded ones in the fridge. the ones your gut loading again use one of these RUB boxes and put about an inch of porridge oats in the bottom. You don't even need a lid as they cant climb either.

Have your mum read this post and hopefully she will be reassured enough to allow them to be in the house rather than risk the extra costs of deaths due to bugs getting too cold.

If its any help to reassure her i keep all the bugs i have in my bedroom so no worries of escapees from this method. (I'm 36 btw so i dont have to convince my mother  )

hope this helps


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

CalumM97 said:


> Only problem I (well, my mum) has is the live food and where to keep them.
> She's not too keen on the idea of mealworms or crickets being kept in the house.


Feed them locusts. She's only said you can't keep crickets or mealworms in the house so you've got a loophole.


----------

